#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Resources >  >  Where do you belong?

## Ritika

Currently, five generations make up our society. Each of those five generations has an active role in the marketplace. Depending on the specific workplace, the workforce includes four to five generations. Here are the birth years for each generation:

Gen Z, iGen, or Centennials: Born 1996 and laterMillennials or Gen Y: Born 1977 to 1995Generation X: Born 1965 to 1976Baby Boomers: Born 1946 to 1964Traditionalists or Silent Generation: Born 1945 and before
Where do you guys belong in these? And which generation is the best among these? Give me your reasons.

----------


## Medusa

I am in Millennials i don't compare with each others. but the forwarding generations are having best attitude than others.

----------

